
Predicting the Future with Google Maps APIs - Oatseller
http://googlegeodevelopers.blogspot.com/2015/11/predicting-future-with-google-maps-apis.html
======
bambax
Can someone please explain what this means:

> _up to now, [traffic predictions] [were] limited to Google Maps for Work
> customers only.

> Today [...] we’re making all traffic features in Directions API and Distance
> Matrix API available under our Standard Plan, and increasing the waypoint
> limit in Directions API for these developers from 8 to 23 waypoints.
> (Traffic features and higher waypoint limits in the JavaScript Maps API are
> available to Google Maps for Work customers for now.)_

Does it mean that the new traffic predictions, as well as the increased
waypoints limits, are not accessible via the JavaScript API except for Google
Maps for Work customers, but they are accessible to the general public via
some other API? What is the non-JavaScript Maps API?

~~~
Oatseller

        Does it mean that the new traffic predictions, as well as the
        increased waypoints limits, are not accessible via the JavaScript API
        except for Google Maps for Work customers, but they are accessible to
        the general public via some other API?
    

It appears so, but they state "for now" so I'm guessing it will be available
(hopefully) soon.

    
    
        What is the non-JavaScript Maps API?
    

There are Java and Python client libraries:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/web-services/client-
libra...](https://developers.google.com/maps/web-services/client-library)

------
bitcuration
Wow, I just thought about it this morning due I miscalculated the commute time
from home to a far place I don't usually commute. Checking on traveling time
last night didn't give me when factor in the morning traffic. I only wished if
Google gets smarter so travel planning can be more realistic.

